# Canadian Bacon Pops 6927 Brine Style (pics heavy)



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

I have done a lot of Bearcarvers style Canadian Bacon with much success. But wanted to try something new as I have read many threads using Pops6927 Brine. Not exactly sure what to do (old dog trying to learn a new trick) I contacted Pops by a PM and he was most responsive and very helpful. He was a great guy to chat with. So here goes.

First you need a pork loin which I had.








The supplies needed.
Sugar white and brown, Kosher salt and cure #1.







Cut into 3 pieces.







Brine mixed.







Injected pieces with some of the brine.







Then into the bath of brine for a rest. Which in my case was 20 days.







Placed a zip lock bag full of water as a weigh to keep it submerged.







Used fridge in my camper to keep the other 1/2 happy.







So out of the brine. Coated with black pepper.







Cook day no need to waste space so couple racks ribs and a couple turkey breast.
My first use of the Ink Bird IBT-4XS. worked great.







Out of the smoker.







Wrapped and in the fridge for a couple days.







Then the slicing day.







No photo of it wrapped and ready to go in freezer. (forgot to do)
But here's a couple of taste test.
The other 1/2's plate.







And my plate.







Sorry for such a long post but I did enjoy trying something new and again thanks to Pops for his guidance.
I honestly can't say which way is easier Pops or Bearcarver's and to me they both taste great.
Enjoy and thanks for looking.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 4, 2020)

CB looks great HS.  Next try a dry cure with #1.  Then you will have done all 3.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice Job on that CB Warren.  Did you notice much of a difference between the two styles? 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 4, 2020)

Sure looks good! Always fun to try new things out. 

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like farmer.

What another new one whew old dog not to good at new tricks.  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like Chris it is greatly appreciated.

Taste wise no and the way of doing it no.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like Ryan it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like Aledavidov it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like chopsaw it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice work Warren . Did you slice it all ? I just double smoked one with a honey brown sugar glaze . Makes a great supper plate . 
If you haven't tried it on chicken , give it a shot . 
Both plates look fantastic . Thanks for posting .



pc farmer said:


> Next try a dry cure with #1. Then you will have done all 3.


I've done TQ , Pop's and the phosphate injection . Yet to do a dry cure with #1 .
The phosphate injection makes great sandwich meat .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Chopsaw
In my younger days we did a sugar cured meat rub of all the hams, shoulders and sides which was a dry rub. Took about 6 months for the hams and shoulders to cure the sides in about 3 months. Use to do like 5 hogs at a time. Yes I sliced it all.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 4, 2020)

chopsaw
   Try it on one.  I think you would like it, you can add more flavoring easier during the cure time.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Ok
Farmer where is the instructions for the dry cure using #1

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 4, 2020)

Diggingdogs cure calculator.  Follow that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks Great, Warren!!
I'd have trouble choosing which plate for Me.
Probably eat them both, while you aren't paying attention!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2020)

Really nice piece of work Warren, and I'd be real happy sitting down to either of those breakfast plates, big Like! I've smoked CB for many years using a very similar brine and I inject about 10% of green weight, tho I don't think I've ever had to keep the loins submerged in the brine and refrigerated for more than six days. RAY


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice looking bacon.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks tasty from here Warren.


----------



## gary s (Jun 4, 2020)

Plates look great, Looks like a big home run. Nice Job

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Warren!!
> I'd have trouble choosing which plate for Me.
> Probably eat them both, while you aren't paying attention!!
> Like.
> ...



Ha a sneaky old Bear Huh.
Thanks for the like Bear it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like sawhorseray it is greatly appreciated.
Pops says they can cure for up to 30 days just wanted to be sure it was cured and as my time allowed.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like JC in GB it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like Denny it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like Gary it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## xray (Jun 4, 2020)

Very nice Warren, looks like the Canadian bacon turned out awesome. Looks like you’re set for awhile too.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks delicous Warren,


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like 2Mac it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Kruizer Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like xray it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like smokerjim it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Ishi (Jun 4, 2020)

I’ve used Pops brine the last two years for winter CB pizza! Makes great stuff! Excellent write up


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks good Warren. Have you tried a slice with some fresh pineapple yet?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like Derek it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like Ishi it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good Warren. Have you tried a slice with some fresh pineapple yet?



Nope haven't tried the pineapple yet. 

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks for the like FishAndBeer it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## zzerru (Jul 14, 2020)

Wow, that looks great, man! You absolutely knocked it out of the park. Great post!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the like zzerru it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## jbchurchill (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks great! I use Pop's brine as well for Canadian Bacon - minus the sugar as we're all diabetic here.
We use the same ratios for bacon too.
1 gallon water
15g #1
175g kosher salt

If you want to try something interesting, you could tackle Peameal Bacon, which is what Canadian Bacon is in Canada. Learn more about Peameal - the best sandwich evar!

This version skips the sugar and we don't roll the loins in cornmeal.

Enjoy!!!!

*Sugar Free Peameal Bacon*
12lbs pork loin -- two whole Costco vacuum loins, trimmed down
1.5 gallons water
15 garlic cloves smashed
9 cloves
3 tbsp mustard seed
5g crushed pepper corn
3 bay leaves
25g Prague #1
225g kosher salt

7+ days in fridge


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks awesome to me, I don’t use TQ, but have tried both the dry cure & wet brine with cure#1. Didn’t see much difference in flavor, but the wet brine is much easier if you have the space in the fridge. Now for belly Bacon or BBB I like the dry cure, cause the texture & crispness of the bacon seems better with the dry cure. Just MHO!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks for the like Al. Wife and her sister likes the low fat of the lion bacon. I now have 2 more hold loins in brine. Storing up for winter.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks for the like Peachey it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2021)

Richerich Thanks for the like i appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks for the like Ringer I appreciate it.

Warren


----------

